
2010 kicks off era of hidden Linux - r11t
http://blogs.the451group.com/opensource/2010/01/05/2010-kicks-off-era-of-hidden-linux/
======
sophacles
I dunno -- kicks off?? For years I have assumed that any device I am dealing
with runs a linux. Most of the time they are. Heck, my TV runs linux!

